# Advice for an Aspiring officer



## smithie1134 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello all. I am 23 years old and recently graduated college in May. It has always been my goal to become an officer or state trooper. I have taken the most recent civil service exam in April 2009 and scored a 99. I live in Boston, and have done so all my life. while in college I did an internship with the Framingham Police Department. I am also a 4 year college athlete and in great shape. Since I got such a high score on the civil service test and thought since I am a minority that I would get a call. Guess this isnt the case. I realize that it hasnt been that long, but I am very eager to get my career as an officer started. I have applied for a bunch of campus police and small town non civil service with no success, because I am not academy certified. I have just signed up to take the Nashua and Concord NH exams in January, hoping to have more success there. I wouldnt even mind selfsponsoring myself to go to an academy some where but cant get anyone to sign off for me. I am willing to do whatever it takes. Does anyone have any advice that can help me out. I would greatly appreciate all of you guys ideas. thanks!!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

......search function and Ask a Cop section are your friend.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

HuskyH-2 said:


> ......search function and Ask a Cop section are your friend.


Speaking of functions, it looks like you have your _ key back.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

cc3915 said:


> Speaking of functions, it looks like you have your _ key back.


lol unfortunately no. Instead I use spell check, i type the word without the _ and then go spell check it. Pain in the ass but it works. Randomly the key will come on and start a chain of c's all over the place.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Mexico.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

jeez, i'm surprised.

the "minority" ticket usually works ( or at least it used to )

bad economy, plus lots of guys coming home from the war = scarce jobs.

learn a trade while your waiting for the PD. if the cop thing doesn't work out for ya at least you'll have something to earn a living with.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Just keep doing what you're doing, plugging away at any police exams you can take. Persistence is your ally, probably your only ally. With departments being as broke as they are, don't expect any big hiring bonanzas, especially with Deval at the helm, as he cuts public safety funding first. If you're really intent on getting hired fast, move to another state. NYPD is always hiring and has a very well-oiled recruiting machine; I almost joined them, but managed to get hired in Mass before the start of my prospective academy. Good luck!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Consider joining the military and of course keep applying everywhere.

Stay away from wacker look a like security outfits that have no power that even I mistake for the city/hospital police.

I brought a mi_rosoft keyboard. and the B key stopped working. This keyboard was only a year old and my wal-mart special keyboard that I had before has outlasted it so far.


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

My 2 cents is, as i have stated before, leave our state. Mass. is too competitive for the lack of police jobs available. Collegiate education, at this point, really offers no assistance w/ a department entry. 
Just residing in Boston as a designated "minority" and scoring well on the civil service test in not enough. The Beecher quota order was overturned in 2003 w/ the Stearns - BFD class action case, this precedent was similarly enacted w/ the BPD. If you speak a non-native language then you may have a better chance - as this is former Commissioner O'Toole's legacy for non-adherance to the Beecher ruling. 
Participation in the BPD Cadet Program may have offered you a better chance. Military service w/ a type of veteran status can increase chances in Mass. of police service.

Try being academy trained, working in the capacity as a police officer, and scoring 101 on the police civil service test and not getting a card !!!!! That is a reality in Mass., leave the state -


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

To anyone else who may ask this question in the future, please do the following:
1.) Google "Police Department Recruiting"
2.) Click on the multiple large PD's nationwide that are accepting applications/testing
3.) Apply
4.) Get in shape for exam/ PT
5.) Take test, get hired, move.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz huh? whu? what the? Ah jeez someone's asking this bullshit again? Gil, fix the search button it's broke again!zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------

